# Anyone around London?



## Stinkyyy (Jul 28, 2013)

Hoping to get out of the South pretty soon and am looking for some nice, respectful people to meet with and possibly find somewhere to crash short term or prefferably live slightly more long term. I don't know anyone around the London scene so it's feeling pretty difficult for me to just rock up and have my fingers crossed!


----------



## landpirate (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey Stinkyyy, I don't know how many of my mates are still in London, but I'll have an ask about and if anyone good springs to mind I'll point you in the right direction. My cousin literally got home from south africa last night but she lived/squatted in london for a good 5 years, she may well know people. I'll ask her when the jet lag wears off! I'll let you know if I get any useful links. peas out!


----------



## Stinkyyy (Jul 29, 2013)

landpirate said:


> Hey Stinkyyy, I don't know how many of my mates are still in London, but I'll have an ask about and if anyone good springs to mind I'll point you in the right direction. My cousin literally got home from south africa last night but she lived/squatted in london for a good 5 years, she may well know people. I'll ask her when the jet lag wears off! I'll let you know if I get any useful links. peas out!


 

Nice one, totally appreciate it chica!


----------

